# Man Charged With Stealing From Youth Hockey League



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Police Say Man Stole More Than $80,000_

*BOSTON -- *A man who allegedly stole thousands of dollars from a youth hockey league appeared in court Wednesday.

NewsCenter 5's Steve Lacey reported that police said Russell Lopilato was the mastermind and sole beneficiary of a scam that drained more than $80,000 from the Yankee Conference South Hockey League over the course of two and a half years.

Lopilato had little to say in Hingham District Court Wednesday, where he was arraigned on one count of larceny.

According to published reports, Lopilato has admitted to police that he stole the money after "falling on hard times."

The league, which used to be run by Lopilato, charges kids from 23 area towns up to $2,500 to participate.

After his arraignment, Lopilato quickly left the court. He did not comment on the charges.

At the Pilgrim Rink, the league's Hingham headquarters, officials did not have any comment on the charges against Lopilato. Several parents did voice their opinions.

"I thought it was a pretty bad thing to do, because it's their sport and they look forward to it," said Laurie Riccio, of Duxbury.

"Well, basically it's pretty shocking. It's pretty shocking," one parent said.

People in the community have stepped up to make sure the upcoming hockey season will go on. One man even donated $25,000.

Lopilato was released on personal recognizance. He'll be back in court for a probable cause hearing Oct. 24.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Another greedy shitbag _that got caught_, thank god!

*Lopilato has admitted to police that he stole the money after "falling on hard times."*
Always an excuse to break the law...how about those people that get arrested for shoplifting during Christmas time...same excuse...Whiners. GET A JOB!! HELL GET 2 OR 3 JOBS!!

:sb:


----------

